

A Trail of Evidence Leading to AT&T’s Partnership with the NSA - jeo1234
https://www.propublica.org/article/a-trail-of-evidence-leading-to-atts-partnership-with-the-nsa

======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion a week ago of the AT&T/NSA partnership:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066014)

